

These are good female tech role models - apparently - pbowyer

The UK&#x27;s Evening Standard has an article tonight about women in tech [1], and as role models suggest Nicola Mendelsohn, Joanna Shields, Marissa Mayer, Dawn Airey and Sheryl Sandberg.<p>I am curious: how many of these are role-models for getting hands on with tech and working as a developer&#x2F;scientist&#x2F;engineer, vs being a high-ranking director in a management role? I do not know the women mentioned but they seem at odds with the thrust of the article.<p>It&#x27;s a shame they didn&#x27;t talk to female programmers...<p>1. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.standard.co.uk&#x2F;lifestyle&#x2F;london-life&#x2F;maggie-philbin-silicon-skirts-were-still-very-much-an-exception-8962022.html
======
eecsninja
To be fair, I'd expect a lot of coverage in the news for male founders / CEOs
-- Jobs, Gates, Zuckerberg, Ellison, etc... and less coverage of actual male
developers.

